

This 17-Year-Old Coder Is Saving Twitter From TV Spoilers - danso
http://www.motherjones.com/media/2013/05/meet-17-year-old-saving-you-game-thrones-twitter-spoilers

======
danso
That she's young and female is interesting...but I really love how her idea
was thought up the night before and swiftly implemented...what a prime example
of how fixing an itch that everyone else is too lazy to scratch can be more
compelling than trying to come up with an elaborate, but contrived project

